# Question on the duties of deacons



## Doulos 2 (Jun 23, 2014)

Hello, I'm hoping that some of you may be able to help me come to a better understanding on the duties and function of deacons.

I'm reading this essay on the subject The Deacon-Chapter 3. now and have read Strauch's book on the subject. My main question is in regards to the appointing of committees to manage church funds (for example a building committee, or finances committee made up of both elder(s), deacon(s) and non officers). Is this practice biblical? Is it the duty solely of the deacons to manage a church's finances along with caring for the poor?

Hope this makes sense, thanks for your help.


----------



## Andres (Jun 23, 2014)

What is the purpose of the committee? What do you mean by "manage funds"? I am not ready to say it's sinful to have a committee for this but I don't believe I find scriptural precedence for it, either. Yes it is a duty of the deacons to manage church finances, but also an elder is able to perform any of the duties of a deacon. Also, it's a good idea for elders to be somewhat involved with the goings-on of the deacons, so it would probably be wise to seek the counsel of the elders if making decisions regarding large sums of money.



Doulos 2 said:


> Is it the duty solely of the deacons to manage a church's finances along with caring for the poor?



The primary duty is freeing up the elders to shepherd and deal with spiritual matters, so yes the two duties you mention fall into this, but they are not "solely" the responsibilities of the deacons. Elders can also do them and deacons will also include additional duties.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 23, 2014)

A good group of articles on the diaconate here:

PCA Historical Center: Additional Resources on the Office of Deacon

(but skip the interchange between Girardeau and Lafevre--too picky of an issue for your purposes)

Of those articles, one of the best is that first one by James B. Ramsay.


----------



## Jack K (Jun 23, 2014)

Keep in mind that the church offices exist for the purpose of godly and orderly governance of the church. It's good to guard against them becoming mostly about turf, power, privilege, who's included/excluded, or a matter of we-do-it-more-right-than-that-church-does.

With this in mind, deacons usually oversee much financial business but it's not unusual for an elder or two to get involved (since financial decisions often overlap with shepherding ones) or for the officers to appoint a skilled non-officer from the congregation to assist if such a person can be helpful (since it's good for leaders to make use of everyone's abilities). There's no need to get too particular about exactly who's allowed to assist with church finances as long as the officers are involved and are providing due leadership and oversight. It's especially good to avoid elder/deacon turf wars. The separation of those offices is intended to help all leadership functions get covered, not to exclude elders from business they feel they ought to have a hand in.


----------



## Doulos 2 (Jun 23, 2014)

Thank you all for your replies. They have been very helpful.


----------



## SRoper (Jun 23, 2014)

Andrew is correct. Deacons take up the "secular" duties of the church so that elders can focus on spiritual matters. Because a church is properly constituted if it has elders but no deacons, it follows that the elders must be able to take up the duties of deacons if need be. Also, everything that the deacons do is under the authority of the session (we are obligated to submit our minutes to the session for review).

The PCA BCO allows congregations to elect trustees. It specifies that the trustees must not infringe upon the powers and duties of the session or diaconate, but I fail to see how they could do otherwise. I also don't see the biblical warrant for multiplying offices. At the church where I served as deacon we did not have trustees--the deacons were also the officers of the church corporation.

Regarding committees, they can be a practical expedient. Since the session must approve of any budget and all major decisions regarding church property, it makes sense that at least one elder be in any budget committee. Usually we would have at least one elder and one deacon in the budget committee. The committee would submit the proposed budget to the diaconate which would make any necessary changes before sending it to the session for approval and adoption.


----------



## Edward (Jun 23, 2014)

Chapter 9 of the PCA Book of Church Order might be helpful (PDF format) 

http://www.pcaac.org/wp-content/upl...LL-with-links-for-Web-site-12-20-2013-asn.pdf


----------



## clark thompson (Jun 25, 2014)

Deacons are to make sure those who have physically need have the met.


----------



## jwithnell (Jun 25, 2014)

A few points worth taking: the elders retain the responsibility for governing the church but may refer some responsibility to the deacons. (As you see occurring when the first deacons were appointed in Acts.) Also, it's not accurate to state that "secular" duties are given to the deacons. While many duties may be of practical importance all their actions, particularly when attending to ministries of mercy that extend beyond the congregation, must be wrapped in the gospel or their actions devolve into feel-good social work.


----------



## SRoper (Jun 25, 2014)

By secular I mean those things that are common to all people and societies. Families, tribes, and nations all care for the poor among them. Deacons share in this common task, especially in the household of faith. It is needful work--whether it is gospel wrapped, marinated, or sauteed or not--never feel-good work.


----------

